# Ants in my kettle--WHY are there ants in my kettle??



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

In my pantry, I can understand. Crawling over my toilet paper is a bit more of a mystery, and one I'm not sure I want to solve. But what kind of sick species of ant decides it's fun to crawl into a kettle and drown? Is it some kind of extreme sport? Perhaps a coming-of-age ritual, or a socially-engineered means of controlling population growth? And more to the point, how can I stop it? I'm getting sick of finding them in my raspberry leaf tea...


----------



## unlegal (Feb 18, 2005)

Got me. I've got them everywhere, too. In my dresser, on the toilet paper (seriously, wth?), on the baby...

Ants







:


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

really? Like multitudes or just a few here and there?
Are they thirsty maybe. That funnys in an odd sorta glad-its-not-me way


----------



## Peppermint Leaf (Jan 11, 2008)

:http://www.madsci.org/posts/archives/dec2001/1007685990.Zo.q.html

http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache...nk&cd=19&gl=ca


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Ooh, thanks for the links.







So, wash the kettle or move it. Well, I can't move it, it has a specific place. I'll try wiping the kettle and bench down with vinegar--I've heard ants don't like it and if nothing else, it should help mask their trail.

unlegal: I know! The toilet paper thing is just bizarre!


----------

